
Linus Torvalds now on GitHub - olliesaunders
https://github.com/torvalds
======
cookiecaper
It'd've been advantageous to see this go on a purely open service like
Gitorious instead. They often provide similar features as GitHub and could
definitely use the exposure of Linus's account.

I use and enjoy GitHub, so this definitely isn't a personal gripe, I'd just
like to see the competition in that space heat up a bit, and there'd be bonus
points if we could simultaneously promote a completely open platform.

~~~
thedjpetersen
The problem with Github being completely open source is that no one would pay
for the service part of it, which is the only way it can exist.

~~~
sp332
I don't understand your point. Surely people do pay for hosted storage, even
when the code is available?

~~~
tzs
Looked at from the point of view of for-pay hosted storage, Github is
_astoundingly_ expensive. I have 94 megabytes of git repositories at work.
Github would want $100/month to host that.

If their software was all available and open source, I could host their
software and my repositories on an $11/month Rackspace virtual machine, and
still have about 7 gigabytes left over (or more realistically just stick it on
a vhost on some machine I've already got on the internet and host it
essentially for free).

This is the brilliance of Github. They have found a way to sell storage at
several orders of magnitude over the going rate--all because they have coupled
it with some attractive proprietary software. Their value is entirely in that
proprietary software.

~~~
mattyb
_I have 94 megabytes of git repositories at work. Github would want $100/month
to host that._

Huh? My $7/month plan comes with 600+MB of storage, and my job's $50/month
plan comes with 6GB. Where are you getting these numbers?

~~~
jjm
Disk space is a soft limit. Hard limits are repos. I find it hard to beleive
your company can't spend $100 on offloading to a managed resource such as
GitHub.

~~~
mattyb
_I find it hard to beleive your company can't spend $100 on offloading to a
managed resource such as GitHub._

Oh, we can. We just haven't needed to yet.

------
cpeterso
The "torvalds" github account claims to have been created today. Did github
have reserve that account name for Linus or did they boot a squatter? I see
there dubious accounts registered for "linustorvalds", "billgates", and
"stevejobs" but not "billg" or "sjobs".

btw stevejobs uploaded Windows 8 source code in 2009! Bill, you might want to
give Steve a call. ;)

~~~
jgeralnik
If you look towards the end of the comment thread on
[https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/PVZDD2N3...](https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/PVZDD2N3Tvi),
he created the account since kernel.org is down

~~~
skeletonjelly
/me puts on conspiracy hat

Github hacked kernel.org

------
moe
Poor Linus will probably be flooded with patches and pull requests for every
commit he makes.

On the other hand, he might very well spark some interesting things just by
committing small stubs of his ideas.

~~~
yuvadam
And it has begun...

[https://github.com/arkx/diveclog/commit/c800d93a83f18b1c2b18...](https://github.com/arkx/diveclog/commit/c800d93a83f18b1c2b18db0f7b4139bb6b618297)

~~~
arkx
Why not fix all the typos if it's as easy as clicking 'edit file'? He has the
option to merge it by clicking one button.

I just can't see the downside. He didn't want to merge it due to the lack of
signed-off-by, but at least he knows there's a typo there now and can fix it
or let it be if it doesn't bother him.

(For the record, this was not the first typo fix contributed, see
<https://github.com/torvalds/diveclog/pull/2> for something he already pulled
in.)

------
jsaxton86
The README file is great:
<https://github.com/torvalds/diveclog/blob/master/README>

TL/DR: I've never used GTK before, I know my code sucks, but my little divelog
program is better than anything else I could find, and if someone wants to fix
my code they are welcome to do so.

------
1880
About 'diveclog':
[https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/PVZDD2N3...](https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/PVZDD2N3Tvi)

------
yesbabyyes
Sorry for taking <http://github.com/linus>, Linus!

------
grandalf
Congrats to the Github team for this. I'd say it's a pretty huge endorsement,
regardless of whether Linus intended it that way or not.

~~~
lallysingh
Well, let's wait to see Linus's comments on how he feels about it. If he's
unhappy, he'll write about it in public, scathing remarks.

~~~
systems
Well, and knowing Linus, few months from today he will probably get frustrated
by some limitation and write his own Git front end (that everyone will start
using) and it will be a better front end

The question is which platform would Linus use for a web front end?

------
xuhu
Hard to believe, but the sources compile cleanly on win32 (using mingw). And
... it actually works!

I put binaries up at <http://patraulea.com/diveclog/diveclog-win32-110904.zip>

------
bostonvaulter2
I assume diveclog is for scuba diving?

~~~
cookiecaper
Yes, it reads logs generated by dive computers.

~~~
gaius
Strictly, it reads Suunto logs converted by libdivecomputer to XML.

------
thedjpetersen
It would be really cool if he puts his fun side project scripts up. I would
enjoy seeing what he hacks on the side.

~~~
2AM
i bet he's working on a desktop environment; first the kernel, then git, now i
heard that he's fed up with gnome and kde, so let's see.

------
wtracy
He has nearly a thousand followers within a day of creating an account. Nice.

------
MrKurtHaeusler
Hmm he seems to have left out the unit tests.

------
tbranyen
_swoon_

